# 40lb. Smoker off PBP



## 1984corrola (Mar 27, 2015)

Action is hot today! Bonita everywhere hitting just about anything, 4 kings so far, a few small spanish but no cobes yet. Still early though. Not sure about pomps too busy reeling bonitas.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Dang that makes me want to fish the Gulf in the kayak this weekend, but I know better than to expect a catch like that.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*40 lb. Kings*

Pensacola Beach Fishing Pier has decked two 40 lb. Kings today. The high seas really got em going.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice King!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a lot of fish dip!!!!! Ifin you are the one who caught the beast, CONGRATS!!!! and welcome aboard brother!


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

It was flat calm, NW winds 20-30.


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

tiderider said:


> It was flat calm, NW winds 20-30.


I was out there on a boat. It was NOT flat calm. 

I got one of those kings in my freezer hoping a monster mako takes it when I drop it soon


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

boomyak said:


> Dang that makes me want to fish the Gulf in the kayak this weekend, but I know better than to expect a catch like that.


you can definitely get one in a yak.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

JWC130 said:


> you can definitely get one in a yak.


*can*, yes. Highly unlikely though, that's a beast right there. Biggest one I've caught so far was around 31", so I've got a looking ways to go.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

boomyak said:


> *can*, yes. Highly unlikely though, that's a beast right there. Biggest one I've caught so far was around 31", so I've got a looking ways to go.


If you don't believe you will, you won't. ...be positive. ..you put a line in saltwater and the sky is the limit....go get one brother!


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

boomyak said:


> *can*, yes. Highly unlikely though, that's a beast right there. Biggest one I've caught so far was around 31", so I've got a looking ways to go.


Guys catch 100+lb yellowfin and big marlin from a kayak. You can easily get a smoker king from a kayak. Obviously, those yellowfin and marlin are not being caught just offshore here. Its in other parts of the world. But, if they can land fish bigger than boats do here, you can do it.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

He's saying its flat calm at the pier with north winds. Not rough on the beach.


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

KingCrab said:


> He's saying its flat calm at the pier with north winds. Not rough on the beach.



lol i was on a boat near the pier. It wasnt flat calm. Flat calm is like glass, yesterday was not flat calm. When you have 15+mph North-Northwest winds it will not make it "Flat calm." Common sense


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*flat*

North winds always make the beach slick as glass anywhere within 100 yards of the beach including the pass will be flat. sorry for the derail but its a fact.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

bonitas.. that'll be the day


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

boomyak said:


> *can*, yes. Highly unlikely though, that's a beast right there. Biggest one I've caught so far was around 31", so I've got a looking ways to go.


 haha, my first King in the yak was about 150yrds off P'cola pier and 45". 25 mins into my trip right after making bait.

plenty of 36-40" kings out there on the 2nd bar and 45-48" kings aren't too uncommon. those are 20-25lbs.


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

billin said:


> North winds always make the beach slick as glass anywhere within 100 yards of the beach including the pass will be flat. sorry for the derail but its a fact.


Far from fact. When its rippin 15+ mph it wont be glass. Now when its north winds and under 10mph it will be glass. I was out there yesterday in a boat and on the beach.. was not glass. 

Just like if you go on a boat, kayak etc. Which it seems you dont. It will be fairly easy getting out and rough coming back in when winds are 15+


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*haha*

ok dude I own a charter boat I have no idea what I am talking about


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

billin said:


> ok dude I own a charter boat I have no idea what I am talking about



Thanks for admitting that. Funny how you have to say you own a charter boat to make it sound like you know everything. I was out there. It was not glass. West side of Navarre bridge was ripping. Its a known fact that high winds will not make it glass coming from the north. Once it breaks the condos and buildings it will pick up the surf. 

North winds are good, but not no 15-25mph.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

JWC130 said:


> Thanks for admitting that. Funny how you have to say you own a charter boat to make it sound like you know everything. I was out there. It was not glass. West side of Navarre bridge was ripping. Its a known fact that high winds will not make it glass coming from the north. Once it breaks the condos and buildings it will pick up the surf.
> 
> North winds are good, but not no 15-25mph.



If you were in a boat I doubt you were within 100 yards of the beach. He is right, within about 300' it's pretty clean. Get out to 300-400 yards off the beach it starts pulling hard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes you Can Catch a Very Nice King in a Yak close to the Beach also Tarpon, wahoo. sailfish!!! Dolphin, cobe,s and Blackfin Tuna, Have been many of all above caught In my 51 Years of being on this Earth!! But what Do I KNOW!!! I,m Not Getting Into the Wind DEBATE!!!


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

sniperpeeps said:


> If you were in a boat I doubt you were within 100 yards of the beach. He is right, within about 300' it's pretty clean. Get out to 300-400 yards off the beach it starts pulling hard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats what I was getting at. Its not flat calm anywhere really with 15+mph winds. 100 yards off the beach the other days was calm, but not flat calm. About 500-600 yards out it was kicking pretty good.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*hahaha*

ok 20 foot rollers then 80 foot breakers and north winds are just the worst ever they make destin pass have 200 foot seas..... Adam why do I even read these stupid post??????


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

JWC130 said:


> Thats what I was getting at. Its not flat calm anywhere really with 15+mph winds. 100 yards off the beach the other days was calm, but not flat calm. About 500-600 yards out it was kicking pretty good.



Hell what does it matter, we are arguing over the swell within a couple hundred yards of the beach lol. I wish it was going to be flat calm tomorrow I'll be in a tower all day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomH (Mar 31, 2008)

great King


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Man you guys sure do know how to ruin a good fishing report. Who gives a crap about what you each know about the wind and flat calm? Nice king though, from the pier, boat, kayak, beach, or where ever.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I think JWC130 was just trying to assist any kayakers that might have seen that report and wanted to go ripping out there and be surprised by conditions.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

You can catch 40lb Kings from a kayak. This was caught in less than 30' of water. Right past 2nd sandbar.


----------



## LureheadEd (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey Looney, I like those rod holders !


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

boomyak said:


> *can*, yes. Highly unlikely though, that's a beast right there. Biggest one I've caught so far was around 31", so I've got a looking ways to go.


Here is my 40" off of Navarre Saturday, I also caught a 48" last Oct off Pcola beach.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

I sure do appreciate all the positive thoughts gentlemen, was just saying that's a nice fish, of a size that I personally don't see very often (in person or posted in the reports) and it motivated me to challenge myself out in the gulf instead of messing around my usual bay spots, despite knowing that I tend to strikeout in the gulf the majority of the time I go out. 

I'm well aware of the awesome catches made by the kayak fishing gurus like the Team Primus guys.


----------

